# Spring!!!!!



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I went foraging for a party and came up with a car full of SPRING!!! Fiddlehead ferns, hen of the woods, morels, meyer lemons, dillweed, chippiolini onions, BABY artichokes, chevre, farm eggs, smoked salmon, seabeans, baby greens, aged basalmic, great olive oil, fresh spinach pasta, parsnips!!!!!

So I made a buffet for 36.....

chevre with garlic on whole wheat lavosh with proscuitto

Veg plate, steamed baby artichokes, chippolini onions, fingerling potatoes (rose and russian banana) tiny peppers from my freezer stuffed with chevre, roasted whold garlic heads. Aioli

2' bread sticks with calamata butter, pistachio butter

smoked salmon from Pikes market with mascarpone, meyer lemon zest and seabeans

baby greens with parsnip chips crispy fried in olive oil with basalmic and olive oil dressing it

spinach and egg linguine with morel, hen of the woods, shiitake and button shroom in a mushroom stock based sauce sauteed fiddlehead ferns surrounding ......think anyone figured out the connection?

carrot strips with chippolini onions in a veg stock sauce that had pepper flakes to kick it up.

walnut fougase, rosemary olive oil, epis, whole wheat, with plugra

*****it was Spring!!!! ******


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

It was starting to feel like Spring here in Wisconsin, that is until we got dumped on with 3 inches of snow and freezing rain, and sleet, and hail..............


Sounds like a great menu!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Fiddleheads so early!? excellent.

I don't see them or ramps for a couple more weeks. Like Pete said it was warm for a couple days and then "wham"it got freezing again.

Everything you make Shroom sounds so "Lively"

I love the Pikes market smoked salmon with mascarpone and meyer lemon 

Thanks for the report (look forward to many more)


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Spring,
um,
yeah,
right,
tell that to the 18 inches of snow that fell over the last 2 days here and probably killed my garlic that was shooting up nicely from the 60 degree weather the 2 weeks before.
Glad it's spring somewhere.

peace
Jon


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

We actually went swimming the other day. Been in the 70-80's.
Hail storm last night golf-baseball size. All the spring plants gone. Another new roof.
75 today, had both tops down on the toys, cleaned and took both for a cruise. Spring is here!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Asparagus soup, soba noodles with fresh veg, Morels are supposed to be out but I've not seen fresh yet. 
I love spring!!!! And fiddlehead ferns have an adverse reaction to my guts, I don't eat um, but think they are too cool...especially in a shroom dish....if you hunt um you know they grow where ferns are popping up....kinda the forest floor on your plate.

Loads of lemons these days.....hm.....maybe meyer lemon tart where you slice the whole lemon....I'm making rhubarb pie tonight with vanilla ice cream.
Strawberry pie is on the menu soon too.....oh spring!!! 
Green garlic and fava beans.....I adore spring!!! it's been a long yucko winter so it makes SPRING all the more glorious.


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

It's snowing,
AGAIN!

jon


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Hee... hee. Feel what I feel every "spring" 

Hope it melts soon.

Kuan


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Last Saturday we were suppose to have one of the worse snow storm of the winter. Sure it snowed but 5 inches of snow can not be call a storm. A week later, there is no trace of snow to be found anywhere and it's over 55°F outside. 


Is this spring?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

heck if I know.....this past week I have daffadils, hyacynths and tulips in the front yard....my back yard is full of violets....I got a call from an old shroomer that told me it's morel time.
Sinus problems with blooming trees and flowers sent me to the accupuncturist. It hailed a few times last week.....Yep it's Spring.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

we pick our forest mushrooms in autumn or fall as you say over there i think..always wet & cold but somehow this makes them taste even better.Great menu ....
chow


----------



## dafatpigeon (Apr 17, 2003)

What's Spring???

Here in Louisiana it was 92!!

We have only 2 seasons here: Hot and Warm.  

peace,
m.a.d


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Now pigeon, I lived in LA (Baton Rouge, New Orleans and DeRidder) for 15 years. And it gets bitter cold....through to the bones wet cold. course azaelas in March, by Jazz Fest it's HOT>
By July the sauna is at full blast.
Where do you live?


----------



## dafatpigeon (Apr 17, 2003)

Hi shroomgirl,

I am in Baton Rouge. The day after it was 92, it hit 94! Today not so bad, about 85. We had a very mild winter. I only recall putting winter coats on the kids one day this year. 

Talk to ya later, I have to get up early to finish preparation for the ACF culinary classic tomorrow.
m.a.d.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

weny to Ephesus in Turkey last year it was 135c . The roads are roman white marble & reflected the heat so I got blisters as I walked. There were about 50 people trying to squeeze under a single tree for shade. Would have been great to have a ben & jerrys cart. Thats hot.... 
.


----------

